# recipe for a Simple syrup for cakes????



## debbiesap (Dec 3, 2010)

I have about 10 cakes to bake within the next 10 days....I saw this recipe for a simple syrup to add on the cakes before filling them....I just didnt like the one I tried...does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Equal parts sugar and water


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

panini said:


> Equal parts sugar and water


Psst! That's why it is called "simple syrup"!


----------



## debbiesap (Dec 3, 2010)

pssst!  lol...thank you....

The blonde is only bottle!!!  lol


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

im curious as to which recipe you tried and didnt like ???


----------



## nomnom (Aug 7, 2010)

I've done this haha. Sometimes it's easy to overthink things with a ton going on.


----------

